# Big Log



## tntgamecalls (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this. I have attached a picture of a dead log that I came upon while trapping a year or so ago. Around my neck of the woods, most of our woods have been logged within the past hundred years so there are not too many big trees. The story behind this tree goes back to when my father was young. He also came upon it while hunting, but at that time it was alive. He contacted the forest service and they came out, took some measurements and samples. It came out that it was a chesnut oak around 900 some years old, and I cannot remember the exact diameter(it must be around 7 feet, judging by me standing beside it). Anyway, this tree fell around 10 or so years ago and I don't think many people know about it, because it is in a very rough spot on the mountain that is not easy to get to. 

I thought it would be cool if I could cut a chunk out of this log, and make some things out of it for my dad. I just wasn't sure how hard it would be to get good wood out of it with it being dead for so long. I would just go try it, but I'd hate to haul my chainsaw about a quarter mile up a creek thats about as steep as a cows face, just to find out I couldn't get anything out of it. 

I was just wondering what you guys might think.
Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 23, 2013)

I think like most things in life, you won't know what you have unless you bite into it.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 23, 2013)

Go for it. It has to be amazing.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 23, 2013)

That is pretty big. Is it on public or private land? I am all for trying to get some wood from it but don't get yourself into trouble. Private land is pretty easy just ask the owner. Public land may have restrictions like a firewood permit or something similar check with you local DNR to see what they say about this type of activity.


----------



## tntgamecalls (Dec 23, 2013)

This is on private land. On top of the mountain is the reservior from which we get our water. The town owns the lake and a couple thousand acres surrounding. I have talked to them about cutting some stuff and they are fine with it.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 23, 2013)

if all of those ducks are in a row it is time to drag the chain saw up there.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 23, 2013)

Well......sharpen the saw and let's see it.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 23, 2013)

Is it cut yet?!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2013)

Be careful- that is a big log........... gravity/ mass can do mean things.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 23, 2013)

Can't think of any reason not to lug the chainsaw there. Rent a mule to help haul the gold out! Chuck


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 23, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Be careful- that is a big log........... gravity/ mass can do mean things.


The pic I looked at earlier didn't show the whole picture I'm sure but mike brings up a good point. Wind fall trees are often propped up. Cut in the wrong spot...... That thing is so big if it pinches your blade you may loose it because it is so remote and heavy. Go get some but be safe so we can get a peek at it.


----------



## tntgamecalls (Dec 23, 2013)

The log isn't propped up from what I remember. I may try and cut into the limbs of it. Some of those where as large as some pretty good sized trees. I probably won't make it up there until this weekend. Have to work everyday this week but Christmas. But as soon as I get some out, Ill be sure to let you guys know about it.


----------



## tntgamecalls (Dec 31, 2013)

Well guys, I made it up to the log today. Got to cut some decent chunks out of it. I had to actually cut around bottom of the tree because I only have a 16" bar and I couldn't get too big of a bit on it. It ended up being fairly solid but with some soft spots in it. Im going to let it dry out a bit and see how it does from there. Let me know what you guys think.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DKMD (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks like you got some useable material there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 1, 2014)

It is hard to say from your pictures, maybe you could smooth a face. Has some really tight growth rings though, definitely an old timer...


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 15, 2014)

I'd love to be able to work on that log. 900 yr old oak? Oh yeah. I think I would dig until I got to the really tight clear grain. Or maybe near the bottom to get some curly stuff?? Some of that old growth Oak is worth big buks


----------



## brown down (Jan 26, 2014)

we have one on our land that i thought was massive. gonna be milling some of that come spring!! man that is a beast and a shame its gonna rot! 

is the root ball exposed?


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 26, 2014)

That is a big stick.

Ray


----------

